# Specialized Tricross SS



## Noodley (30 Dec 2008)

Pearson are seling this at much reduced price - sorry, at work and can't do link. Just thought some may be interested.


----------



## Cope (30 Dec 2008)

I'm definitely looking into this bike - the ability to take panniers and mudguards are a big plus. A little worried about some comments on this forum about poor breaks though. Any one used this, or got any experiences?


----------



## Dave5N (30 Dec 2008)

Got one for sale.

Click on the link below.


----------



## Noodley (6 Jan 2009)

Mine arrived yesterday and I've just finished building it up. First spin will be later this evening


----------



## Crackle (6 Jan 2009)

Does seem exceptionally good value that. I await your report Noodley, I could be tempted by an SS like that.


----------



## Noodley (6 Jan 2009)

Crackle said:


> Does seem exceptionally good value that. I await your report Noodley, I could be tempted by an SS like that.



Only went for a few miles to tweak the setup but very impressed with it. When I built it up it looked very long and big (I am 6'4" and have large bikes, but this looked bigger than I expected). I put the saddle fairly low to begin with level with the bars, but had to raise it quite a bit during the ride to get a more comfortable position so maybe it looked bigger than it was due to the curved top tube.

I'll go out again tomorrow for a wee while and let you know how it goes now that I have it set up to my liking.


----------



## Tharg2007 (7 Jan 2009)

SPECIALIZED TRICROSS SINGLE 2008 RRP 450 SAVE 175 NOW 274.99 
MODEL YEAR - 2008

COLOUR - GREY GREEN

NORMAL PRICE - 450.00 SAVE 175.00
SPECIAL OFFER PRICE - GBP 274.99

SIZES - 49 52 54 56 58 61 CM


----------



## Pickwick (8 Jan 2009)

Many thanks Noodley a great tip. I just broke my Pompino and I'm going to get one of these to replace it. Can you say more about sizing? I'm 6'3" and the geometry figures would suggest the 61cm although Pearson's recommendations wouldn't. Have you got a decent drop from seat to stem now as set up on your bike?


----------



## Soltydog (8 Jan 2009)

Pickwick said:


> Can you say more about sizing? I'm 6'3" and the geometry figures would suggest the 61cm although Pearson's recommendations wouldn't. Have you got a decent drop from seat to stem now as set up on your bike?



I'm 6'4" & have the triple version & it I guess it would be the right size for you too, depending on inside leg etc. IIRC my saddle is raised by about 4" & gives a decent drop from seat to stem.


----------



## ed_o_brain (9 Jan 2009)

Pickwick, how did your pompino break?


----------



## Pickwick (9 Jan 2009)

Thanks Soltydog - I just ordered a 61. The 58 would have come up way too short for me apart from anything else.

Ed - I was exaggerating a bit to justify new purchase! I have one of the early Pomps with the dodgy chainline. I followed the publicised bodge at the time (different BB) to allow fixing and it has given me several years of stout service. But eventually the chain jumped off, provoked by a big bump in the road at speed. The chain broke without apparent drama, but before it did it pulled the chainstays about 10 or 11 mm out of line. I have been cursing over it for a while trying to straighten it out without doing the proper thing and having it apart and beginning again with a stripped frame. Then I saw the Tricross offer. Too good to pass up, especially as the Pomp, even if straight, needs work - and I wouldn't be confident riding it fixed anymore. I did love it though.


----------



## Noodley (9 Jan 2009)

Sorry for delay in replying, I've been out on my bike 

I went out for a few miles last night and loved it. The only thing I may change is the stem, which at 120mm is just slightly too long for my preferred riding position...nothing much but I reckon 100mm stem would help. I have very long legs and not quite as long body so most of my bikes have shorter stems then came with the bike. But it was only the first ride on it so I'll give it a few more rides before deciding as I may get used to a different position.

As for the few miles I did, I loved every minute of it. I (and others) had thought 42*18 would be a spinny gearing-wise but I found it to be ideal. A few of my clubmates who ride fixed reckoned 42*16 would be better - but unlike fixed a singlespeed does not have the 'advantage' of the crank arm turning continuously and pressure needs to be applied to turn the cranks (I hope that make sense?)

I was looking forward to going out again today, but work and home life got in the way. I have stuck it in the back of my car, along with some kit and shoes, just in case I get the chance for a few miles next week at lunchtimes  

Next thing to look forward to: the old frame currently being made into a fixed


----------



## ed_o_brain (10 Jan 2009)

Pickwick said:


> Ed - I was exaggerating a bit to justify new purchase!



No worries! I think I'd be tempted to do the same thing. 

That said, I have had dreams about owning a Pompino. However, there's already enough bikes in this stable!

Hmmm... Pompino dreams...


----------



## Tharg2007 (10 Jan 2009)

Ive thought about the pompino too but it would need blasting and respraying as I dont like the whole pompino on-one look, never mind what pompino means :S. The other thing that I'm not sure about what tubing is used on this and other fixed steel frames like the pearson hanzo, fillmore, paddywagon etc. is it value for money?


----------



## longers (11 Jan 2009)

If it's singlespeed how would you convert it to fixed? Would that require a new wheel?


----------



## Tharg2007 (11 Jan 2009)

longers said:


> If it's singlespeed how would you convert it to fixed? Would that require a new wheel?



its probably got a flip/flop hub, thats threaded on both sides, one side with a freewheel thread, the other threaded to take a sprocket and a lockring. Fixed threaded will also take a freewheel though so double fixed can have one of each either side too.


----------



## longers (11 Jan 2009)

Thanks. Very tempted at that price - even though I shouldn't.


----------



## Joe24 (11 Jan 2009)

The word Pompino has an excellent meaning. I wouldnt mind one, but they only have them in small at the moment and they use differet brakes to what i have, so they have those silly mounts on for the brakes.


----------



## Fixedwheelnut (11 Jan 2009)

I got one just before New Year and run it 42 x 16 fixed, very happy with it.

I looked at the spec sizes on the Specialized website http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?a=b&minisite=10028&spid=32208&language=US and decided to go with Pearsons sizing as the top tube measurements came out the same as my other bikes.
I am 6' 2" and usually ride old steel 23"-24" frames and got the 58cm Tricross, being longer in the leg I decided to have more seatpost rather than be stretched out on the top tube.


----------



## longers (12 Jan 2009)

I've just ordered one - it should be here by the end of the week


----------



## peejay78 (13 Jan 2009)

i ordered one, even though i shouldn't. it's the perfect commuter for the muddy lanes of zummerzet, and you can put racks all over it. 

why the hum and ha? it's the bargain of the century.


----------



## GrahamG (13 Jan 2009)

peejay78 said:


> i ordered one, even though i shouldn't. it's the perfect commuter for the muddy lanes of zummerzet, and you can put racks all over it.
> 
> why the hum and ha? it's the bargain of the century.



So how many bikes is that now?


----------



## Crackle (13 Jan 2009)

I can't believe how impulsive you lot are. I'm still mulling. There'll be none left by the time I decide!


----------



## Jelly Mould (13 Jan 2009)

I ordered two (a 58cm and a 61cm) but later cancelled one. The one I cancelled was intended for me - but I'd never manage on the hills round here. If I lived somewhere flatter I'd certainly snap one up - they're really excellent value for money. I'm very impressed with the one that I ordered for someone else.


----------



## Ravenz (13 Jan 2009)

.. mulled it all over.. bargain it may be still saving up for my elusive Felt Dispatch


----------



## peejay78 (13 Jan 2009)

GrahamG said:


> So how many bikes is that now?



funnily enough, i did this on a sticky before i pressed "buy"... trying to justify bike things. 4 months of filthy riding to work and back and winter rides in the mendips have convinced me that i need a simple, new, versatile mile-eater. 

colnago super 1979 - heritage bike, summer rides, looking at, caressing
holdsworth zephyr 1953 path - vintage project, for riding when thinking about existential matters. 
condor acciaio - for out-and-out road rides, ascents of mont ventoux
condor fratello - for touring through the french countryside, escapism, joyousness
bob jackson - previous fixed commuter, new restoration project, then possibly for sale
roy swinnerton - out-and-out track iron, for newport, some city riding
tricross - the new commuter, also for trails.


----------



## Origamist (14 Jan 2009)

peejay78 said:


> funnily enough, i did this on a sticky before i pressed "buy"... trying to justify bike things. 4 months of filthy riding to work and back and winter rides in the mendips have convinced me that i need a simple, new, versatile mile-eater.
> 
> colnago super 1979 - heritage bike, summer rides, looking at, caressing
> holdsworth zephyr 1953 path - vintage project, for riding when thinking about existential matters.
> ...



Still no Strida, Peejay?!


----------



## GrahamG (14 Jan 2009)

peejay78 said:


> funnily enough, i did this on a sticky before i pressed "buy"... trying to justify bike things. 4 months of filthy riding to work and back and winter rides in the mendips have convinced me that i need a simple, new, versatile mile-eater.
> 
> colnago super 1979 - heritage bike, summer rides, looking at, caressing
> holdsworth zephyr 1953 path - vintage project, for riding when thinking about existential matters.
> ...



Actually, on looking at that list, it does seem entirely justified to me. That's worrying!

Out of interest, what's your commute like? Am I right in thinking that you work for a LEA and travel around a bit?


----------



## peejay78 (14 Jan 2009)

haha, no strida as yet...

not much travelling about, although 16 mile ride, usually back, sometimes in and back (32 miles), a370, some dirtym scummy, filthy country lanes.


----------



## Origamist (14 Jan 2009)

Does this low angle, Man Ray-esque image not tempt you, Peejay? 
(Factoid: Virilio, that old arch-urbanist, based his concept of dromology on the Strida 5.0)


----------



## peejay78 (15 Jan 2009)

belt drive? please. even paul virilio can see the limitations.


----------



## Origamist (15 Jan 2009)

peejay78 said:


> belt drive? please. even paul virilio can see the limitations.



Eschew the easy Leavisite criticism, Peejay and embrace the post-modern world of the single-speed folder...

Hope life is treating you well in the sticks...


----------



## ed_o_brain (16 Jan 2009)

Did you take that picture, Origamist?

The Tricross comes with a 63" gear, which on slicks I'd imagine to be fine in moderate hillage for most riders. 

The steepest climb I've attempted yet on my Hanzo which sports a 79" gear was up out of the Ironbridge Gorge into Madeley. I can't remember the gradient but drivers are warned to use a low gear on the descent.

Anyway, two Tricross singles have arrived in this household. One for me and one for my partner. I've built her bike up, with rack and mudguards and although I had to crack off the chain ring bolts to even out the chain tension, it seems like a cracking good machine for the money.

Mine is still boxed. I've got an 18" fixed cog to go on it (it comes with a flip flop hub) so I'm going to stick with the low gear and use it for the winter weather, hilly rides and pootling.

That's it now though, no more bike related purchases for the rest of the year.


----------



## peejay78 (16 Jan 2009)

ed_o_brain said:


> Did you take that picture, Origamist?
> 
> The Tricross comes with a 63" gear, which on slicks I'd imagine to be fine in moderate hillage for most riders.
> 
> ...



couple of things - 63" inch gear is very spinny and i agree, should be fine fro all but the most sever cols. whilst we're cocksizing, i ride a 74" over redhill in bristol every day. i think maybe i should gear down a little. 

oh and lastly, that should be it for me, forever. 

now, how can i get hold of a hetchins


----------



## peejay78 (16 Jan 2009)

Origamist said:


> Eschew the easy Leavisite criticism, Peejay and embrace the post-modern world of the single-speed folder...
> 
> Hope life is treating you well in the sticks...


the sticks? once you get used to the constant sense of duration, it's fine.


----------



## palinurus (16 Jan 2009)

Damn! I want one but I've already got a cross bike in the bathroom, a road bike in the bedroom and a TT bike in a cupboard, two in the shed and no room for more there (although I could try asking the landlord to move his stuff out of it..).


----------



## longers (16 Jan 2009)

Rode mine home today  
I did keep trying to change gear and clip out of the toeclips 

Will put skinnier tyres, spd's and a 16t fixed sprocket on it tomorrow (first time fixed for me).

The chap at Pearsons said I don't need a lockring for the sprocket. I've no idea - I presume he's given me good advice?


----------



## Joe24 (16 Jan 2009)

longers said:


> Rode mine home today
> I did keep trying to change gear and clip out of the toeclips
> 
> Will put skinnier tyres, spd's and a 16t fixed sprocket on it tomorrow (first time fixed for me).
> ...



Its two ways of thinking. I personally wouldnt ride without a lockring on. Some people will do. Aslong as you dont leg brake much and have a rear brake on then in theory you dont need one.
If you want to leg break and think you may do some skids then put a lockring on.
The thing with not having one on, is if the chain comes off and gets caught between spokes and sprocket then the sprocket will undo and the wheel wont lock up.
When i first had my fixed, the sprocket wasnt on tight enough and when i skidded, the sprocket would undo to the locking, then when i put forward pressure on the sprocket tightened back up. It did it untill i put clipless on, then i jammed it straight on and it never undid again untill i took it off
Edit: remember, any numpty can turn a big gear, it takes a real man to spin a gear


----------



## longers (16 Jan 2009)

Thanks Joe, might be better to pop one on then eh?

Edit: been round the block a few times just now and it seems well stuck on for now, will see how it fairs over the w/e.


----------



## peejay78 (16 Jan 2009)

i'd stick a lockring on there. but if not skidding you 'should' be fine.

i got home - no tricross. sat down, knock at the door - my neighbour took it in! now i have bike! amm building it up!

god it's exciting. lovely shade of green too.


----------



## Joe24 (16 Jan 2009)

peejay78 said:


> i'd stick a lockring on there. but if not skidding you 'should' be fine.
> 
> i got home - no tricross. sat down, knock at the door - my neighbour took it in! now i have bike! amm building it up!
> 
> god it's exciting. lovely shade of green too.



But skidding is pretty cool


----------



## peejay78 (16 Jan 2009)

well, you can skid with the rear brake. 

locking it up with thick knobblies on there is pretty tricky. 

i've built mine. took off those fanny levers. stuck a 15 fixed cog on. 

it's WEIRD. but cool. can't wait to take it across the fields.


----------



## Noodley (17 Jan 2009)

Noodley said:


> Next thing to look forward to: the old frame currently being made into a fixed



...which was completed today, made up on a Benotto frame. 42*16 gearing. Total cost: Bottle of Islay malt (which was special offer), and 5 quid each for brake levers and a chain.

Pity it's blowing a gale and due to have snow tonight.


----------



## peejay78 (18 Jan 2009)

i rode mine to bath and back this morning, dodging early hailstorms under railway bridges, that sort of thing.

it's a real mile-eater, very comfortable and fast. 

a couple of things - with mudguards and overshoes the toe overlap is a bit nasty. it's perfect as a load-carrying machine, but it took a bit of getting used to the change in centre of balance and the heaviness of the rear of the bike; being used too light whippy fixed wheel, with stuff on my back, it changes how i ride. 

the brakes are good, but need a bit of fiddliness to get them adjusted. never used v-brakes before, good stopping power. 

i swapped the saddle (the specialized assripper that came with the bike) for a rolls straight away. i also flipped the stem, but i really don't think this made a tiny bit of difference. i did it anyway. just so i could say, 'i flipped the stem'.

i'm riding it with a 15t fixed cog and the 42 stock sugino chainring. i think this works out at around 74", which is fine _as long as you not fully laden_ and aren't doing anything too hilly. i have a 16t freewheel on the other side. 

i also swapped the rear tyre for a 28c slick gatorskin, and the front for a 23c hardcase, both of which i had lying around. 

it's basically a fixed wheel touring bike now, and i am mightily impressed with its capabilities, and a little staggered at how spectacularly cheap it was.


----------



## blorg (20 Jan 2009)

My own Tricross from Pearson came with a lockring already attached to the other side of the hub. I'm sticking on black SKS Chromoplastics, black Tortec Ultralite rack and 700x25c Gatorskins. Although I'm very tempted to give it a go off-road on the knobblies too. I really should have bought two


----------



## ed_o_brain (20 Jan 2009)

blorg said:


> My own Tricross from Pearson came with a lockring already attached to the other side of the hub. I'm sticking on black SKS Chromoplastics, black Tortec Ultralite rack and 700x25c Gatorskins. Although I'm very tempted to give it a go off-road on the knobblies too. I really should have bought two




Spookey.. that's exactly the setup my partner's got.


----------



## Soltydog (21 Jan 2009)

I'd recommend changing tyres on the tricross 
15 miles into a ride today noticed a slight deflation of the rear. Stopped to investigate & it was caused by a tiny flint  wouldn't have got anywhere near a marathon + Not much over 300 miles on the bike, so the tyres are still very new.


----------



## peejay78 (21 Jan 2009)

ed_o_brain said:


> Spookey.. that's exactly the setup my partner's got.



and me. black tortec, gatorskin, lockring already on flip. 

hmmm.


----------



## Noodley (21 Jan 2009)

Managed out on mine tonight having tweaked the set-up a bit since last ride, and I no longer think a shorter stem will be required. A very comfortable position, and a most enjoyable ride.

I have not changed anything on the bike. I even have the reflectors on the wheels, but that's only cos I cannae get them off as the twisty bits do not twist  Hammer beckons....


----------



## Joe24 (21 Jan 2009)

Noodley said:


> Managed out on mine tonight having tweaked the set-up a bit since last ride, and I no longer think a shorter stem will be required. A very comfortable position, and a most enjoyable ride.
> 
> I have not changed anything on the bike. I even have the reflectors on the wheels, but that's only cos I cannae get them off as the twisty bits do not twist  Hammer beckons....



Be a man and snap them with your hands. Remember to snap them, and do a big 'GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR' after, like it took alot of effort to do and your a hard man


----------



## Noodley (21 Jan 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Be a man and snap them with your hands.



Not with these arms I won't


----------



## longers (22 Jan 2009)

Two pairs of pliers? You could pre drill them first to create a line of weakness.


----------



## longers (22 Jan 2009)

I'm really enjoying the bike by the way, got it on fixed - great fun .

The hill on the way to work was worrying me but apart from bobbing up and down on the way down it's not too bad. I'm trying to relax my hips and spin my legs but am still bouncing on the saddle quite a bit. I'd normally go down the hill at around 35-40 mph so have slowed down somewhat.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2009)

So how many of you are in the CC Tricross club.......

I won't be allowed in will I, when I get my Dolan ?


----------



## Soltydog (22 Jan 2009)

fossyant said:


> So how many of you are in the CC Tricross club.......
> 
> I won't be allowed in will I, when I get my Dolan ?



Not sure how many, but I think most are Tricross Singles too, so they may not let me join either


----------



## Joe24 (22 Jan 2009)

longers said:


> I'm really enjoying the bike by the way, got it on fixed - great fun .
> 
> The hill on the way to work was worrying me but apart from bobbing up and down on the way down it's not too bad. I'm trying to relax my hips and spin my legs but am still bouncing on the saddle quite a bit. I'd normally go down the hill at around 35-40 mph so have slowed down somewhat.



Relax your legs more. I was doing the same, and was peddling the bike on downhills. Someone i know gave me these tips which worked:
Move forward on the saddle and relax your legs. When your going slow-ish, relax your legs and get used to the feel of the pedals pushing your legs around. When your used to that you should find it easier going downhill because you can relax your legs. 
And to help with spinning, when your feeling brave go down a steep hill so you spin fast(i did this and span up to 200rpm) then for so long after your legs can spin fast without it feeling so fast


----------



## Joe24 (22 Jan 2009)

Noodley said:


> Not with these arms I won't




You must be joking. I broke the ones off my Giant with my hands


----------



## Noodley (22 Jan 2009)

Joe24 said:


> I broke the ones off my Giant with my hands



You are a legend


----------



## Joe24 (22 Jan 2009)

Noodley said:


> You are a legend



Well thank you


----------



## Crackle (22 Jan 2009)

Joe24 said:


> You must be joking. I broke the ones off my Giant with my hands



Don't you own a screwdriver then?


----------



## Joe24 (22 Jan 2009)

Crackle said:


> Don't you own a screwdriver then?



Yeh, but that takes no strength at all, girls way of doing it


(i did try that, but it didnt work, so i just used force)


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2009)

So Longers how's Mottram Cutting...... on the fixed...what's the inches....bit worried about a planned 72" on my fixed....will get a 68 to get out the 'other way' - i.e. training routes, but 72" will be a hard slog up from Stockport.....

Any advice from anyone..... Work ride is fairly flat other than near home - happy on a 53-19 (76") (road bike) from standing until about 23 mph, but not going uphill to home....

Going out the other way it's 39 x 17 or 19 to get out and home...so 1 in 10 I'd say.....

My fixie will mainly be commute, but crappy weather rides at weekends.... - flip flop a 68 and 72 fixed ?

I live on the edge of the peak - it won't be taken on a full Peak run.... just off into Cheshire....


----------



## longers (22 Jan 2009)

Sheldon says I've got 69/70" depending on the tyres. It's actually not that bad through the cutting, I have been getting out of the saddle a bit but if I can do it - you certainly can.

Rather than just getting home it feels like I've been for a ride, it must be doing me some good. Have been forcing myself to get into the habit of stretching again.

Being a novice of all of a week - get the bike with that gearing and see how you get on  or have a spin on mine and see what that feels like.


----------



## Joe24 (22 Jan 2009)

Longers, when you get used to it, try and do some sitting down and see how you go.
Me and these other people that come out on fixed see who can stay in the saddle the longest, you end yp really pulling on the bars, and it works the legs abit more.
I have 68" and get on fine with it, and ive done some pretty big hills on the Giant and ive been in a gear thats 71" so i would guess you can do it on that bike with that gearing.


----------



## longers (22 Jan 2009)

I will do it sitting down, it's just a bit of a slog at the moment. I've been riding up it most days 39 x 25 since April so it will take a little time to adjust


----------



## peejay78 (22 Jan 2009)

i'm currently running 74" fixed and 70" ss. 

been running 74" for some time now, a few years even, but today flipped the back wheel to run SS because the descents are so much quicker and more comfortable. also, having a rear brake means it's possible for the first time in ages.


----------



## Tharg2007 (25 Jan 2009)

75.7 here in mcr land.

Back ont o topic, I popped into evans' yesterday just for a mooch about and saw this tricross, it felt heavy to me, felt the same weight as my steel geared pearson.


----------



## Noodley (25 Jan 2009)

I've got whatever the bike came with...42*18 with 32 tyres. No idea how to work it out.

But I won the sprint to the speed signs today  My legs were are blur...


----------



## ed_o_brain (26 Jan 2009)

The little one (49 cm) weighs about 9.5 kg fitted up with mudguards, rack and SPDs.
Bearing in mind that it's essentially a cheap cyclocross frame, I'd say that was quite respectable, as in light, strong _and_ cheap just doesn't happen.

When I eventually get mine built up (54 cm) I could weight it if anyone is interested.


----------

